# Currioman Bay, Potomac River, 7/12/13



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

A small group (3 so far) of us are launching at Currioman Dock in Westmoreland County on Friday morning at sunrise. The plan now is to paddle out to Shark Tooth Island and fish around it. We'll be targeting whatever happens to be there  We're hoping for some Drum, Stripers, Blues and if all else fails croaker, white perch and spot. Please feel free to join us if you can make it.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, the club Zach and I decided to start had our first successful club get together last friday. Wow, were the weathermen wrong! At the time I went to bed on Thursday night they were calling for partly sunny, high of 81, winds 4-9 and 30% chance of rain. Well, rain...100% chance is what we got. Winds 10-15 for most of the day and a few points (when storms rolled through) was pushing 20-25. We braved the water anyhow. The launch looked really fishy with marsh grass lining all the shorelines. Ken instantly started hooking into white perch on a 2" swimbait then even managed a 10" striped bass. We headed over to the cliff wall where I caught a 18 1/2" Striper and lost another about the same size. We decided to head over to shark tooth island and I trolled my 4" Chartreuse Gulp Swimming Mullet and landed a 18 3/4" striper. (Both stripers were legal to keep, but were released to grow bigger). Once over at the island we hung out and had a couple beers and some food while we threw some lures around the small sandy beach we were at. I decided to throw some cut shrimp on a double bottom rig and see what was around. We were catching white perch and croaker before the bait even hit the bottom. We moved around to the end of the island and fished a channel that cut back into the island. On the paddle to the location I caught several small 10"ish stripers. In the channel we caught some croaker but nothing else was playing. At that point we decided to head back over to the shoreline. I drifted dragging my bottom rig with squid on it and caught several 12" croaker in about 8-10' of water. Once arriving at the shore we found a nice cove that was loaded with white perch. Ken managed a small, really small flounder, but it was still a flounder  When we decided to leave the cove, a storm rolled in that prompted us to beach the kayaks and wait to see what it did. Wind and rain, but fortunately not much in the way of wave action so off we went. It was a long hard paddle into the wind and rain back to the launch. I managed one good hook up on the troll back that I ended up losing. From the strike and the short fight I had, it had to have been another keeper sized striper. Once back at the launch, 3 of us loaded up the kayaks while ken threw on a mepps inline and caught another dozen or so white perch. All in all a successful first get together. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

There's a reason its called sharks tooth island, did you find any? Did you get a permit from the owners to be there? Yeah, I wouldnt have either. Worst they will do is kick you off for tresspassing.


----------

